# Cheese pleas



## mc smokerson (Dec 23, 2016)

And for my final test before people show up for Xmas in my new master built electric. Six different cheeses. Two pounds of each. 
White sharp cheddar 
Sharp cheddar 
Extra sharp 
 Mozzarella 
 Pepper jack 
And Colby 
Temp only goes as low as 100. So I put ice in two pans on the bottom two racks and let it run for 30 mins to get the heat up a lil then shut it down and lite the chips in the tray every once in a while.  Plan on going for 3-4 hours. They started to melt a Lil in the first half hour but I caught it in time thankfully.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Next time you do cheese you should try an Amazen smoker.

No need to use the heating element at all.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## mc smokerson (Dec 24, 2016)

IMG_1587.JPG



__ mc smokerson
__ Dec 24, 2016





Finished product. Love it when cheese goes on sale lol


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice cheese


----------

